# Analog Tuner on Premiere?



## debpub (Mar 9, 2010)

I've looked at every piece of information about the new Tivo Premiere I could find and I still haven't seen anything mention if the Premiere will be able to work with analog cable without using cablecards. My cable provider here has not switched to digital yet. The Tivo HD specifically mentioned working with analog cable on the Tivo site but not the Premiere. 

So does this mean it won't be able to tune and record analog channels and use the guide with analog cable?


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

Since TV sets sold today still tune analog cable TV channels and Tivo probably used the same chipsets, I imagine so.

Without analog I would not be able to watch the exciting city council meetings!

Edit: The FAQ says its supports analog cable.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

debpub said:


> I've looked at every piece of information about the new Tivo Premiere I could find and I still haven't seen anything mention if the Premiere will be able to work with analog cable without using cablecards. My cable provider here has not switched to digital yet. The Tivo HD specifically mentioned working with analog cable on the Tivo site but not the Premiere.
> 
> So does this mean it won't be able to tune and record analog channels and use the guide with analog cable?


Questions (and answers) about Premiere
scroll down to *Compatibility and set up*
select *What broadcast operators does TiVo Premiere work with to get programming?*



> Premiere and Premiere XL provides access to HD digital cable, analog cable, and ATSC over-the-air signals


Yes, it appears that analog cable is supported just like the HD.


----------



## debpub (Mar 9, 2010)

Excellent! Looking forward to owning one of these when they are available.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for this post! I just realized I can record news programs in SD and conserve some space for the movies and other content that I want to see in HD. That means I'll be buying the Tivo Premiere.


----------



## debpub (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok now I am confused again. This comparison chart specifically shows the Tivo HD and Series 3 supporting analog cable (and in bold too) and does not list the Premiere as supporting analog cable.

http://www.weaknees.com/cable-hd-dvr-tivo-comparison.php

Seeing that they went out of their way bolding the analog cable reference for the older Tivos does this in fact mean that the Premiere does not support analog or is the site completely wrong? I would think they wouldn't have done that unless they knew.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

debpub said:


> Ok now I am confused again. This comparison chart specifically shows the Tivo HD and Series 3 supporting analog cable (and in bold too) and does not list the Premiere as supporting analog cable.
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/cable-hd-dvr-tivo-comparison.php
> 
> Seeing that they went out of their way bolding the analog cable reference for the older Tivos does this in fact mean that the Premiere does not support analog or is the site completely wrong? I would think they wouldn't have done that unless they knew.


The TiVo site answers the question. There isn't any confusion from what I can tell.


----------



## debpub (Mar 9, 2010)

Where on the Tivo site do you see that? I looked all over and have not found it stated anywhere at the official site. At the Tivo site under specifications and signal sources it lists only these:

Digital Cable
Antennae (ATSC)
Verizon Fios

http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere/premiere-specs.html


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

debpub said:


> Where on the Tivo site do you see that?


The link was already posted earlier in this thread, but here it is again for your convenience:

http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere/premiere-questions.html#

Look under "Compatibility and set up" ... first question .... first bullet point.


----------



## debpub (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok I didn't realize the earlier post was referencing the Tivo site. Thanks!


----------

